# What Home Security Precautions Do You Use?



## Lee (Mar 15, 2020)

Thankfully I live in one of those neighborhoods that is definitely low crime due to the fact that a thief would be spotted by all the people here that regularly twitch their curtains.

But habit dictates locking the door.

And the motion detector was already here, hate it though, goes off if a raccoon happens by.

Curious about others, do you feel safe in your home? What precautions have you taken?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

Last year, there were a couple of break-ins at our condo, even though we have very good security here. Every unit has a security pad, but obviously some do not use them.

When we were in a house, we had motion detectors .. and dogs for 20 years. They were a great deterrent. Though friendly, to hear them bark when someone came to the door, you wouldn't know it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2020)

I feel very safe.

I live on the third floor with a steel entry door that has a standard lock and a deadbolt lock that is always on.

My biggest fear is fire so I chose a brick and concrete apartment building.  I believe that if we did have a fire in one of the neighboring units I would be fine if I just put a wet towel under the door and waited it out.  The only things in the building that can burn are the carpets and personal possessions.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2020)

My neighborhood is fairly safe, been here over 40 years, and I feel very secure in my home.  We have security bars on the windows and doors, we installed them years ago because we regularly took camping trips that would last from two weeks to a month, and wanted our property secured in our absence.  I could be home alone and sleep all night with windows and doors open if I wanted and still not worry at all. We have the dog to let us know if someone is approaching our house from the street in front, or our back yard.  We also have a gun ready if an intruder ever did enter, something we've never needed to use over all these years and probably won't ever have to.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 15, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I feel very safe.
> 
> I live on the third floor with a steel entry door that has a standard lock and a deadbolt lock that is always on.
> 
> My biggest fear is fire so I chose a brick and concrete apartment building.  I believe that if we did have a fire in one of the neighboring units I would be fine if I just put a wet towel under the door and waited it out.  The only things in the building that can burn are the carpets and personal possessions.


Aunt Bea...when we built this big joint, many years ago  our insurance company sent an adjuster down from "Big D" to inspect  it for a rating. He said the house would never be a full "burn out" - walls and basic structure would still be standing so our insurance rates are much lower.  Think you are so right in your thinking.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2020)

Crime is of little concern in our rural area.  Once in awhile someone reports a minor theft of something left outdoors, but that's about it.  There are a lot of hunters in our area, and virtually every household has firearms of some sort.  If anyone came into this area, trying to break into houses, etc., they might not make it back to the highway.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 15, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I feel very safe.
> 
> I live on the third floor with a steel entry door that has a standard lock and a deadbolt lock that is always on.
> 
> My biggest fear is fire so I chose a brick and concrete apartment building.  I believe that if we did have a fire in one of the neighboring units I would be fine if I just put a wet towel under the door and waited it out.  The only things in the building that can burn are the carpets and personal possessions.



I could have written your post  @Aunt Bea   ...  my thoughts, and my situation  EXACTLY.


----------



## toffee (Mar 15, 2020)

crime can be anywhere ' I live just off a small village in the UK. petty crime still has it moments -
but the actual area where we are has been ok so far ' had new door fitted on our home double locks 
built in it - but then we have a conservatory -which are the easiest to get in too …


----------



## Catlady (Mar 15, 2020)

When I first moved here 15 years ago, this was a new development and there was no crime at all.  The last few years I've read through Nextdoor.com some of the neighbors complaining about break-ins and car invasions.    I don't have any security measures but do keep a baseball bat in the hallway, ''just in case''. 

I've forgotten to lock my doors many times and one time I even left my house keys hanging from the door outside  , but luckily I came through unharmed. I try to avoid doing that. I have fire alarms, but since I'm deaf they are worthless to me. I did ask for and paid for extra insulation in my walls, but that was for energy efficiency.


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 15, 2020)

I live on a dead end street with about 14 houses.  State trooper next door.  Retired lady minister across. Good friend also across and down who works for the city.  (he has told us if we need anything, let him know and he will leave it on our porch - great to have those kinds of neighbors)

We have had a security system for several years - also a dog and there are lots of barking dogs close by.  We've had some thefts off and on - someone even robbed the lady minister, who now lives alone.

This is a great street to live on.


----------



## win231 (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm fortunate enough to live in a "nice" neighborhood with many celebrity neighbors.  I learned years ago that "Nice" does not mean crime free.
After an attempted break in with 4 people home, TV on, I installed an iron gate, better locks, a couple of extra firearms & more training.
My next-door neighbors were an elderly couple & the house they were renting is owned by an NBA star.  They had a home-invasion robbery 2 years ago & were both beaten, requiring hospitalization.  I noticed security gates after that.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 15, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Crime is of little concern in our rural area.  Once in awhile someone reports a minor theft of something left outdoors, but that's about it.  There are a lot of hunters in our area, and virtually every household has firearms of some sort.  If anyone came into this area, trying to break into houses, etc., they might not make it back to the highway.


Ditto for us.  Don't know of a neighbor anywhere around that doesn't have multiple firearms.  Skeet shooting and target practice are big  family pastimes for them (and us...lol).


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2020)

Crime is part of the equation when living in the suburbs of a big city.  Being security conscious is included in the rhythm of our lives.  Don't even think twice about it.  I'd no more have my doors unlocked - day or night - than I would drive without putting on a seatbelt.  

We have an alarm system including noise & motion detectors that we set every time we leave the house or bed down for the night. 10-12 foot double key dead bolt iron security gate (camera focused on it) before getting to the front door. Steel security screen doors with dead bolts on other exterior doors, plus dead bolt wooden doors behind those screens. 6' Gates leading to back yard are always padlocked.

We have a dog, interior and exterior cameras, and neighbors who look out for us - as we do for them.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 15, 2020)

I have a pistol under a pillow in the bedroom haha.


----------



## win231 (Mar 15, 2020)

Judycat said:


> I have a pistol under a pillow in the bedroom haha.



Better choice.  Takes 1 second to open & prevents unauthorized access - including children.  Also ensures that you're fully awake before handling a gun.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 15, 2020)

We live in a "safe" neighborhood on a cul-de-sac; our neighbor is a sheriff.  We have a home security system and cameras but they are never activated unless we are gone out for a while.  Being Texans we are armed to the teeth.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2020)

I am well protected.
I have this!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 15, 2020)

Just because someone rings my bell doesn't mean I open the door with open arms.  I need to know who it is first.  I may not let them in even if I do.  Many neighbors live in apt. bldg., will ring someone in from outside without knowing or caring who they let in.  Not me.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 15, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Crime is of little concern in our rural area.  Once in awhile someone reports a minor theft of something left outdoors, but that's about it.  There are a lot of hunters in our area, and virtually every household has firearms of some sort.  If anyone came into this area, trying to break into houses, etc., they might not make it back to the highway.


Same where I'm at in Tennessee. Plus 2 dogs one of which doesn't like strangers and is very protective of home and me..


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2020)

Don M. said:


> If anyone came into this area, trying to break into houses, etc., they might not make it back to the highway.



That's the way it is at the cabin
They'll wish they hadn't



Judycat said:


> I have a pistol under a pillow in the bedroom



I have my 357 in my bed stand, and my sawed off 12 gauge on the wall

The sound of either makes unsavories scurry
Kinda fun


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2020)

I live in a relatively crime free area in that petty crime is the only thing that goes on here on the odd occasion that it does.

We have no need for  bars on our windows here as we do in our gated community home in Spain....  but we do have Motion detectors... all around the front , side and rear of the house. The sheds and  barn have heavy duty locks and PIR alarms...  

WE have the Video Ring doorbell as well

WE also have neighbourhood watch and the vast majority of my neighbours have been here for decades like us, and we all know who is a stranger in the area..


----------



## Gaer (Mar 15, 2020)

I have an Australian Shepard dog and an old Colt 45 S/A.  But I'm not afraid of anyone breaking in.  Actually,  I can't understand anyone living in fear. 
Things are only THINGS!  Even your life goes on forever!  There is no death, only change! 
I have a neighbor who has five big dogs, a husband and is still TERRIFIED someone may break in to her home.  I don't understand that thinking.  I don't understand the fear of death either.  Heck!  Bring it on!


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 15, 2020)

You are a woman of faith, I like that.


----------



## win231 (Mar 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I am well protected.
> I have this!
> 
> View attachment 95552


I hope you have a _"Beware of Dog"_ sign........so nobody steps on him.


----------



## win231 (Mar 15, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I have an Australian Shepard dog and an old Colt 45 S/A.  But I'm not afraid of anyone breaking in.  Actually,  I can't understand anyone living in fear.
> Things are only THINGS!  Even your life goes on forever!  There is no death, only change!
> I have a neighbor who has five big dogs, a husband and is still TERRIFIED someone may break in to her home.  I don't understand that thinking.  I don't understand the fear of death either.  Heck!  Bring it on!


People (like myself) who take precautions to protect themselves don't necessarily do so because of a fear of death.  Some consider it a moral obligation to not allow others to take advantage of their age or physical weaknesses.  Evil flourishes when good people do nothing.
I have no fear of death, but I won't allow anyone who's bigger, younger, or stronger to hurt me OR my loved ones.  And the same goes for my pets, friends, or guests in my home.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 15, 2020)

I live in a semi-gated community. There are no gates around our building entrances but they can only be accessed using a special key. All the apartments I've seen have 2 locks, including deadbolt locks. I'm on the first floor so I have a heavy bar in my sliding glass door plus a stick at the bottom. The parking lot area and anyplace else that would provide an entry for outsiders are fenced in. But due to the way the complex is configured, with the entrance to one of the buildings is facing the parking lot. It was necessary to install a gate door that delivery men can enter.  The other parking lot gates operate remotely and only owners with cars have the remotes. In addition, there are cameras surveilling the premises and signs warning of such.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 15, 2020)

For 43 years or 44, I forget...Never had any trouble on our street....Of course we do have camera's on our home....
And we have nosey neighbor's that we like...….
One day I got a call on cell phone...My friend across the street told me there was a package on my porch....and it was poring rain outside..
She sent her daughter to get the package and they called my  daughter in law to pick up the package....
We all watch each other's homes....Only 4 on the street.....But I also have family 2 blocks away...


----------



## Judycat (Mar 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I am well protected.
> I have this!
> 
> View attachment 95552


So sweet.


----------



## Leann (Mar 15, 2020)

I have a dog that has keen hearing, is very protective and has a strong bark. I've also got motion detector lights on the outside of my house and an alarm system. My neighbor is a state police officer so there's that, too.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 15, 2020)

We live in a quiet neighborhood but I still lock the doors and also make sure they are locked while I'm in the backyard during the summer working in the garden. 
Once in a great while some kids, feeling their oats, will take a liking to the neighborhoods mail boxes. They ride down the street late at night and take a swing at them. 
They are usually caught and all is calm until the next batch grows up and continues the tradition. I don't know what it is about mail boxes.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm in a safe neighborhood, so far....only have our loud barking beagle mix who barks at everything....doors and windows stay locked.....wish I could afford more security but its not in my budget....if I asked my grown children to install something they would probably comply.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2020)

Deadbolt locks, pepper spray, secure building.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 15, 2020)

Dog, motion sensor lights and guns.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 15, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> I'm in a safe neighborhood, so far....only have our loud barking beagle mix who barks at everything....doors and windows stay locked.....wish I could afford more security but its not in my budget....if I asked my grown children to install something they would probably comply.


You might buy something like this... *CLICK!! * Security company yard signs and window stickers.  There are also inexpensive door alarms and other stuff.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks C'....will have to look into it


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 17, 2020)

Two items. one 12 gauge the other 45 on the nightstand. Not paranoid, just prepared. When you live in the sticks, help is too far away.


----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 17, 2020)

Our dog passed away last September, but we're getting a puppy this Saturday, so..
Motion sensor lights, home alarm system, guns, and 'starting this Saturday' a puppy.


----------



## oldman (Mar 17, 2020)

ADT, with outside video.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 17, 2020)

We live in a large metropolitan area, in a neighborhood that was "okay" when we bought our home 31 yrs ago, that is now one of the "hot, new, exciting!" neighborhoods. So funny!

I was born and raised urban. Casual crime is a given. As long as there's no guns going off, it's no biggie. 

We have an alarm system from one of the national companies. It has the ability to control one lamp (owner's choice) on any schedule one wishes. I also have a second light on a separate remote timer in a spare bedroom. 

Having the alarm system signs around the house has worked to keep burglars away. We do travel in retirement, so feel more comfortable having the house wired for alarms. 

Doesn't deter the "smash and grab" thieves that hit cars parked on the streets, but our risk of that is actually fairly low in this area. Nobody has basements or attics, so everybody's garages are stuffed full of things! Hardly anyone puts their cars inside the garage, LOL; we all just park on the street outside the house.

Biggest car theft risks are the catalytic converters. Professional burglary rings target them for the precious metals in them. It's a super-easy theft, apparently - takes less than 60 seconds to cut one out. 

The favorite car target is the Toyota Prius. It is so light, they don't even have to jack it up. Two guys just tilt the car upwards on one side, and a third goes underneath to cut the converter out. The gangs will focus on one neighborhood at a time, traveling from city to city. They'll hit 15-20 cars in less than an hour; then go on to another street a dozen miles away, hit another two dozen cars. Rinse; repeat. 

After 4-5 hrs they call it a night, split up the money, and plan to meet again in another couple of weeks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2020)

I forgot to add that I have a dog too a-- little one that will bark up a storm and then lick you to death


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 19, 2020)

Not many problems here off season. Those that live here full time all have weapons of some sort. Dogs cameras etc.  If they decide to come in, I am allowed to defend my home and will do just that. 3 dogs (2 are visiting but learning real fast).  Very few people bother coming into the bush this far.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 19, 2020)

Doors never locked, whether we are at home or not, keys always left in trucks...


----------



## oldman (Apr 19, 2020)

oldman said:


> ADT, with outside video.


The outside video is my wife’s doing. She’s not paranoid. She just think it’s s good idea. I learned a long time ago not to argue the little things.


----------



## win231 (Apr 19, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> Doors never locked, whether we are at home or not, keys always left in trucks...


Except when police tell you to lock your doors:
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...dian-history/ar-BB12Sq7P?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=iehp


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh my God! Nooooo! 
16 people killed in rampage shooting in Nova Scotia Canada. How horrifying for all concerned.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 19, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Crime is of little concern in our rural area.  Once in awhile someone reports a minor theft of something left outdoors, but that's about it.  There are a lot of hunters in our area, and virtually every household has firearms of some sort.  If anyone came into this area, trying to break into houses, etc., they might not make it back to the highway.


This is my situation as well.

I used to have a dog but don't any longer.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> Evil flourishes when good people do nothing.


Sir Edmund Burke


----------



## old medic (Apr 20, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Crime is of little concern in our rural area.  Once in awhile someone reports a minor theft of something left outdoors, but that's about it.  There are a lot of hunters in our area, and virtually every household has firearms of some sort.  If anyone came into this area, trying to break into houses, etc., they might not make it back to the highway.


About the same here.... Trail cams have caught a few visitors.... Barking dogs and solar auto lights help...


----------



## Pappy (Apr 20, 2020)

Ring doorbell, and a little something extra in three different rooms.  
Our community also has a very active neighborhood watch.


----------



## exwisehe (Nov 30, 2021)

scary


----------



## bowmore (Nov 30, 2021)

I live on a cul de sac in a +55 community. I have a motion detector light on the garage. I also have a Colt .45 ACP.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 30, 2021)

I have a 2" solid wood bar I modified to attach to the front door handle at one end and to the closet door handle 90 degrees next to the front door so if pressure is applied to the front door it is reacting off the closet door making it nearly impossible to move much less open. Fortunately, only punks that open unlocked car doors stealing stuff they will never use are our only crime issues.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 30, 2021)

A very close family friend who's a police officer recently told my sons (relatively new homeowners) that the best home security measures are good locks, alarm systems, fencing, strong lighting, uncluttered landscapes so windows and doors are easily viewed from the street, nosy neighbors, and large, noisy dogs.  This next part was a surprise to me - _he strongly recommended AGAINST handguns_ unless they are willing to practice target shooting very frequently. 

As he said, police officers are PAID to practice shooting and required to do so regularly.  Even so, in an actual emergency with a real perp, most cops miss their targets more often than not. 

He said in a burglary or home invasion robbery, before most people have figured out what's happening and gotten their guns out the "bad guys" have already drawn their own weapons.  They then disarm the homeowners, giving them even more firepower against the victims.

Explains why we almost never hear news of burglars being stopped by gun-wielding defenders. (Not saying it doesn't happen, just that it's relatively rare - especially considering that the US is armed to the teeth.)


----------



## timoc (Nov 30, 2021)

*The usual* intruder alarms and detector lights, oh, and the saber toothed tiger helps too.


----------



## charry (Nov 30, 2021)

I just have one lock on the front door and the same on the back door...
I never lock the back....it is so safe here x


----------



## Flaneuse (Nov 30, 2021)

My sister says my house is Fort Knox.  Alarm system.  Security cameras.  Outdoor lights everywhere.  Fences with locked gates.  Ring doorbell. Sticks in all the sliding doors and windows.  Security bar on the front door.  Oh - and a dog.  He is tiny but has a loud bark and teeth that could cut through steel.


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2021)

We live in a low-crime area, thank goodness.  Other than that, our housemates, Mr. Smith and Mr. Wesson, tend to discourage unwanted visitors.


----------



## Irwin (Nov 30, 2021)

We have a fairly large dog, which is probably the best deterrent against someone breaking in. I think I read that somewhere.

I've been thinking about installing some security cameras since they're so cheap any more. The only time I worry about the house getting broken into is when we're on vacation. Maybe I'll just get a sign that says we have security cameras. That would probably be a deterrent.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 30, 2021)

We lived in such low crime areas for 27 years that we didn't lock our doors. There was no need.

I live in town now, in one of the lowest crime areas. We lock our doors now, at my insistence. The neighbors watch everything, although sometimes they get it wrong. I had a visitor a few weeks ago that brought me a baby seat because she heard a baby lived here!

Getting security cameras is on my list.


----------



## J-Kat (Dec 8, 2021)

Alarm system plus exterior cameras, motion lights and doors are locked 24/7.  My dog is a little thing but very protective of her house and her people and she knows when someone (or something) puts their foot in the yard and lets me know about it.  I have a very old 22 revolver in my bedroom.  It's not loaded and would probably blow up in my face if I had to use it.  I have considered getting a semi-auto handgun but there's no shooting range in my town and I would not feel safe trying to use it without being properly trained and having some place to practice with it periodically.  Thankfully I have good neighbors who, like me, are retired or work from home and we look out for each other.  I know of no incidents of houses being broke into but there have been things taken out of garages left open and out of unlocked vehicles.  I set my alarm system whenever I leave the house even for a short time but it is mainly to protect my dog in case of fire.  The alarm system probably gives me more peace of mind than anything.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2021)

*In my building  all tenants use a key fob to gain access to the building. No fob, no entry.  We are supposed to not buzz people in if we do not know them..most people comply.  The mail carrier has a fob. but other delivery people (think food, UPS, food delivery) need to be buzzed in.
I personally always keep my apartment door locked when I am home.  Always look it when I leave my apartment..even if just going to check my mail.  We have the peeper hole in our door so we can check who knocks.  Though I have a couple friends who will knock, and then announce themselves too*


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 8, 2021)

I make ugly faces out the window.


----------



## Remy (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm in an upstairs apartment. My door is always locked and I lock it even if I take the garbage out. I sure wish I had one of those home camera systems that are so popular now when I owned that house.


----------



## jujube (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm thinking of putting a sign on the door that says:

WARNING! Resident is an overweight 74-year-old woman who enjoys aerobic dancing in the nude. Danger of severe eye damage. Enter at your own risk.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 10, 2021)

I have two cats.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 10, 2021)

A small, noisy dog.  No danger to anyone, but her bark causes severe irritation and mental anguish.


----------



## hawkdon (Dec 10, 2021)

I have an older model nite cam on front porch...that and a
12 heavy butcher knife !!!


----------



## oldpop (Dec 10, 2021)

Night vision security cams around the outside of my house.


----------



## John cycling (Dec 10, 2021)

Locked fences to the back yard, locks on all doors and windows, peephole through front door, 24/7 battery motion alarms, motion night lights, 1/3 watt night lights throughout house, small bright flashlights available throughout house.  I think break-ins are not common around here, but home invasions do happen, so those would be the biggest threat.


----------



## jujube (Dec 10, 2021)

I read a good suggestion once.  If you see someone in your yard, hit the panic button on your car fob.

Mine works through the window and some walls.

It won't make you popular with the neighbors at 2 a.m. but the car alarm should make the perp think twice about hanging around AND you might have saved everyone in the area from trouble.....


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 10, 2021)

I have these in my yard.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 10, 2021)

Hmmm... I was trying to figure out what to ask for for Xmas. Security cameras? Or a VR headset. There are only 15 days left and Santa (Amazon) needs his list pretty soon.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 10, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *In my building  all tenants use a key fob to gain access to the building. No fob, no entry.  We are supposed to not buzz people in if we do not know them..most people comply.  The mail carrier has a fob. but other delivery people (think food, UPS, food delivery) need to be buzzed in.
> I personally always keep my apartment door locked when I am home.  Always look it when I leave my apartment..even if just going to check my mail.  We have the peeper hole in our door so we can check who knocks.  Though I have a couple friends who will knock, and then announce themselves too*


That is the same as my building. 

I am a block from the police station, downtown. So it has a police presence most of the time. 

I feel pretty safe unless it was someone who lives in the building or visiting someone in the building and was able to get inside.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 10, 2021)

I just remembered something that happened to my friend who lives in the apartment beneath me. She had a younger woman who was a friend through her mother taking the woman when she was a child as a foster child. When she grew up she lived nearby and became acquainted with my friend again. She would do errands for her at first. 

One day when she was visiting her she took my friend's keys from the hook near the door. Later she came back and must have put the keys back. The next night when my friend was sleeping, she came in the building using a key she had made and then into my friend's apartment. She stole her wallet, cellphone, prescription drug and her car.

The manager viewed the video of who had come in the building and of her going into my friend's apartment. The woman had the car for three days and totaled it. She was eventually picked up and had drugs on her, of course, and they were found in the car also. She is now in prison.  

But my friend had a horrible time getting through this. Her meds were gone and it was hard to get them replaced. Her walker was in the car and she can't walk without it. Her insurance company said she was responsible for the accident financially. All the important things in her wallet, such as credit cards, insurance cards, etc. had to replaced. So be careful of who has access to your home.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 10, 2021)

We live in a relatively safe neighborhood, but many years ago there were thieves that were breaking down the front doors and robbing houses.  We installed a storm door over our regular door, figuring they would be more likely to move to the next house without a storm door.  We also have the usual alarm.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 10, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I have two cats.


We have two cats as well, but they would just ask the burglar for food!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 11, 2021)

I try to remember to lock the door.   If anyone broke in, I hope they would take pity on us and leave us some money.

In the 15 years I've been here, I think there's been the odd 'domestic' courtesy of the village junkie (now gone) and one  'robbery' which was an insurance scam.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 11, 2021)

Dog.


----------

